# Pinch Collar - New Type



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I recently saw a new style of pinch collar that made putting them on and taking them off real easy. It had a cloth cover over the outside of the collar and a new type of latch that would not fall open. It was very easy to put on and snap, unlike all other styles I have seen. Additionally, it did not look like a pinch collar when on the dog. Therefore, all those folks who walk up to you when walking your dog and say something like "What is that around your dogs neck, it looks so mean"...... I tried to find out how to get this, but the guy could not recall....DO ANY OF YOU KNOW WHERE THESE CAN BE PURCHASED?


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe try looking at Herm Sprenger, certainly nice collars with quick release. I got 1 with the quick release but not what your describing.
No cloth covers but ones that sorta look like regular collars. Good training


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I found this one... 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ferralID=e102bf06-e976-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc

Or this one... 
http://www.gundogsupply.com/19hespb...424c4e455445&gclid=CL7evvihpbgCFcyf4AodIB8Amg

Or this one my be the same as above but a better price. 
http://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenger-Stainless-Buckle-50037/dp/B003M6786S


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

MikeB said:


> I found this one...
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ferralID=e102bf06-e976-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc
> 
> Or this one...
> ...


Thanks for checking but none of these are the same as what my trainer is using. His has a cover over the pinch collar (which is metal) and has an elastic area attached to a quick release. He is real bad about using the internet, so when I see him again, I will take pictures and try and find out who makes it.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pich Collar Innovation!*

I finally found what I was looking for. My trainer uses them, so I now have two from my dogs....they have no latch, so they will not come off. To put them on you invest them inside out, and slip on the dog (this pinch collar is covered so this is easy). Then after it is on them you twist it back so the pinch clips face the neck of the dog. Slick as heck ,eliminates all of the negatives I have had with pinch collars.....if you want to see them do a web search on Lola's Unique Dog Collars....I do not know the lady or her company, but I love this new pinch collar...


----------

